# Help Me Name My New Gelding



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Some Spanish boy names and their meanings.

Amato - Beloved
Amistad - Friendship
Rogelio - Beautiful one
Galeno - Little Bright One
Marquez - Noble
Nevada - Snow/ as white as snow


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Diablo?


Except he doesnt look like a devil at all. He looks GORGEOUS


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

oh, and i forgot to add, he is STUNNING!!! :shock:

what breed is he?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Apollo


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Diablo?
> 
> 
> Except he doesnt look like a devil at all. He looks GORGEOUS


 
no offense but every horse that i've known that has been named diablo did something bad. one did a front flip on his rider, one bit people, one was a kicker, and one threw anyone who got on him. so frankly if you name a horse diablo you might be asking for trouble. no offense to anyone at all this is just personal experience.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> no offense but every horse that i've known that has been named diablo did something bad. one did a front flip on his rider, one bit people, one was a kicker, and one threw anyone who got on him. so frankly if you name a horse diablo you might be asking for trouble. no offense to anyone at all this is just personal experience.



Haha Uh oh..scratch that name then! :wink:


----------



## Neka (Nov 13, 2008)

sorry if this isn't translated right, but i used freetranslation.com

anyhow, 

amante con motas = spotted lover

I know cheeeeeeesey, but hey, just my thoughts.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Haha Uh oh..scratch that name then! :wink:


 
also i think if you name a horse Bucky you might be askin for it. haha


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm...My horses name is Diesel.

He's expensive, loud, and kinda bad for the environment? =P


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i like Amante


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> also i think if you name a horse Bucky you might be askin for it. haha


My dad suggested Buck when i was looking to name Shea :?, and i was like no way! that's exactly what i don't want, lol.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah cause a girl at my shows has a horse named Bucky and im like ya know what one day that horse will live up to his name. it's like they know.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! He is STUNNING! 
What about naming him Ricardo...(as in Ricky)or Babaloo. (An old Ricardo song)
It's the only 'spanish' thing I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

wow!! Great looking horse... How about 
"Nevar Roja"= "Snowing Red" 
"Nevar Rosa" = "snowing roses"
Add it all into one name would be "Nevarosa"


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

or as Redhawk suggested Nevada. You could go with 
Nevada Roja = Snowing Red
Nevada Rosa = Snowing Roses.


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

> oh, and i forgot to add, he is STUNNING!!!
> 
> what breed is he?


hes a spanish horse, i dont think hes an andalusian coz hes got spots but he came from spain. And thanx to everyone for all the "he's stunning" and "he's gorgeous" comments. I just cant wipe the grin off my face!


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

My Mum just thought of the name Arizona, Im kinda on the fence, we will be training him western so it sorta fits in will all of that. What do you guys think?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Arizona is an awesome name


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

What about Zorro or Toronado / Tornado, the name of Zorro's horse. Ok he was black but really that doesn't make that much of a difference or Diego as in Don Diego De La Vega to continue with the Zorro theme 

or just Don since he's quite the aristocrat.

Anyway naming that horse is a fun 'problem' to have.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

barbarosa said:


> or as redhawk suggested nevada. You could go with
> nevada roja = snowing red
> nevada rosa = snowing roses.


 
love those two names!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Rio. It means river.

Amancio. Means loving.

Corizon. Means of the heart.

Hermosa. Means beautiful.

*Nikoo *is actually Iranian and it means good, beautiful. I just thought it was a neat name.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Alano-Handsome

Ceaser

Jubilee

Huego

Cochise

Kaspar


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> no offense but every horse that i've known that has been named diablo did something bad. one did a front flip on his rider, one bit people, one was a kicker, and one threw anyone who got on him. so frankly if you name a horse diablo you might be asking for trouble. no offense to anyone at all this is just personal experience.


lol my horse is named Diablo and so far nothing has happened to me, i didnt name him that though my uncle did because my horse didnt like my uncle and tried to throw him and my cousin but i would have done the same thing if that man tried to ride me like that, anyway, the name has just stuck and its hard to change the names after they stick, in all actuality my horse is a sweetheart as long as you have quiet but firm hands and you dont yell or hit, 

ANYWAY, 
pretty horse!! hmmm something spanish-y lol 
commando...lol
chopo-it means slipper 
lol thats all i got good luck!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

horsey*kisses said:


> lol my horse is named Diablo and so far nothing has happened to me, i didnt name him that though my uncle did because my horse didnt like my uncle and tried to throw him and my cousin but i would have done the same thing if that man tried to ride me like that, anyway, the name has just stuck and its hard to change the names after they stick, in all actuality my horse is a sweetheart as long as you have quiet but firm hands and you dont yell or hit,
> 
> ANYWAY,
> pretty horse!! hmmm something spanish-y lol
> ...


 
he already took out his diabloness hahaha:wink: if it'snot too personaly how did your uncle ride him? What was bad about it?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What about Montoya??? I have no idea what it means, ( I used to date a guy and that was his last name. He too was gorgeous! ;-) )

You could call him Monty for short. Or Toy-boy or so on and so forth.


----------

